# Should I get out of my car to load Pax luggage?



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

That's what I've been doing the whole time. The reason is because I didn't know how to automatically open the trunk. But I figured out that all you have to do is unlock all the doors, then press the power door button and then boom walla. 

So today I picked up a Lyft pax from the airport. And the airport is crowded. I can't get all the way to the curb, so as she comes I make sure the doors are unlocked and she just puts the luggage in herself but of course says, ''OUCH'' as she struggles to lift her luggage into the trunk. 

Then as I let her out I told her I'd let her get her stuff out. And she got it and bounced. No thank you or anything. And I kept wondering if she was mad that I didn't help her with her luggage.


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

The number one reason I help passengers with their luggage is so they don't scratch/dent my bumper or slam my trunk.


I have received a tip on a few occasions for helping but those are pretty rare.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> That's what I've been doing the whole time. The reason is because I didn't know how to automatically open the trunk. But I figured out that all you have to do is unlock all the doors, then press the power door button and then boom walla.
> 
> So today I picked up a Lyft pax from the airport. And the airport is crowded. I can't get all the way to the curb, so as she comes I make sure the doors are unlocked and she just puts the luggage in herself but of course says, ''OUCH'' as she struggles to lift her luggage into the trunk.
> 
> Then as I let her out I told her I'd let her get her stuff out. And she got it and bounced. No thank you or anything. And I kept wondering if she was mad that I didn't help her with her luggage.





brendon292 said:


> The number one reason I help passengers with their luggage is so they don't scratch/dent my bumper or slam my trunk.
> 
> I have received a tip on a few occasions for helping but those are pretty rare.


I just think it is part of the service of getting a car, is to help with luggage. Kinda like when I get take out food, I expect there will be some napkins and utensils in there. I put in a lot of work trying to earn a tip, and it pretty much starts with a simple introduction, and then if necessary helping with luggage. Also when dropping off at the airport I will take out the luggage and place it on the sidewalk with handles extended, which kinda of buys extra time for the PAX to gather money for a tip. Doesn't always work but again I do believe that is part of the service.

I realize there are many and I have even seen people not help at all and I hope you continue, as it makes me look like I am doing something special lol

It is also a great point about protecting your car as well in addition to any belongings you may have in your trunk, as I keep a bunch of cleaning supplies and other stuff and don't want them damaged.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

If I can help from the drivers seat by grunting and pointing at what was left in the back seat, I will assist with that.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> That's what I've been doing the whole time. The reason is because I didn't know how to automatically open the trunk. But I figured out that all you have to do is unlock all the doors, then press the power door button and then boom walla.
> 
> So today I picked up a Lyft pax from the airport. And the airport is crowded. I can't get all the way to the curb, so as she comes I make sure the doors are unlocked and she just puts the luggage in herself but of course says, ''OUCH'' as she struggles to lift her luggage into the trunk.
> 
> Then as I let her out I told her I'd let her get her stuff out. And she got it and bounced. No thank you or anything. And I kept wondering if she was mad that I didn't help her with her luggage.


Ya think? We can ask for tips you know. You are gonna get a 1 anyway from the pax, so better to help and possibly get a tip than not help and get a 1. Just say gratuity is not included.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> Ya think? We can ask for tips you know. You are gonna get a 1 anyway from the pax, so better to help and possibly get a tip than not help and get a 1. Just say gratuity is not included.


For a limited time, you can give me 1 star for a $20 tip any day but please hurry supplies limited lol


----------



## Lelekm (Apr 12, 2017)

I always get out and help even though my minivan doors and rear gate are all automatic, just like I would always hold the door open for the next person coming in behind me. Just seems like the natural, polite and courteous thing to do. Men usually won't let me help, and sometimes other women won't either, but I am always there to help lift luggage if need be.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Based on this and many of your previous post, I would like to use my fortune telling powers to predict some future questions/ posts from you. 
Here goes:
1) should I put gas in my car if the needle thingie is on the letter e?
2) sometimes I get hungry when i drive, should I stop and get food? 
3) I just got a flat tire, should I continue driving or stop and have it fixed? 
4) I had a passenger that smelled bad, should I have offered to bath them?
5) if I don't turn the app on, can I still get pings?


----------



## Anong (Dec 27, 2016)

I now help them out with luggage because driving 8-12 hours a day takes a toll on your health. I even try to get out and open doors for the pax.

I've actually been very aggressive with taking their luggage. I end up walking up to their door and hauling the pack. I'm a short man so I keep my seat up high and my muscles swole. I had one air port pax that wanted to feel my gigantic arms. I didn't respond.


----------



## dbla (Dec 19, 2016)

jp300h said:


> Based on this and many of your previous post, I would like to use my fortune telling powers to predict some future questions/ posts from you.
> Here goes:
> 1) should I put gas in my car if the needle thingie is on the letter e?
> 2) sometimes I get hungry when i drive, should I stop and get food?
> ...


6) I got a ping should I drive to location it's telling me to?
7) If my alarm goes off in the morning should I get up?


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

jp300h said:


> Based on this and many of your previous post, I would like to use my fortune telling powers to predict some future questions/ posts from you.
> Here goes:
> 1) should I put gas in my car if the needle thingie is on the letter e?
> 2) sometimes I get hungry when i drive, should I stop and get food?
> ...


fess up. you enjoy reading DR's posts.

I figure getting out of my car to help is healthy. It makes me get out of my car n stretch a little. and a very small amount of physical activity.


----------



## Anong (Dec 27, 2016)

dbla said:


> 6) I got a ping should I drive to location it's telling me to?
> 7) If my alarm goes off in the morning should I get up?


Lol! Ok let's see if I can keep it up..

8) Should I lock my car when getting out to pickup or deliver uber food?


----------



## dbla (Dec 19, 2016)

Anong said:


> Lol! Ok let's see if I can keep it up..
> 
> 8) Should I lock my car when getting out to pickup or deliver uber food?


9) Should I accept cash tips from pax?


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> That's what I've been doing the whole time. The reason is because I didn't know how to automatically open the trunk. But I figured out that all you have to do is unlock all the doors, then press the power door button and then boom walla.
> 
> So today I picked up a Lyft pax from the airport. And the airport is crowded. I can't get all the way to the curb, so as she comes I make sure the doors are unlocked and she just puts the luggage in herself but of course says, ''OUCH'' as she struggles to lift her luggage into the trunk.
> 
> Then as I let her out I told her I'd let her get her stuff out. And she got it and bounced. No thank you or anything. And I kept wondering if she was mad that I didn't help her with her luggage.


It's up to you really but I do so careless pax don't scratch up my bumper.

10. When I stink, should I shower or is it OK to drive?
11. Am I supposed to wipe from back to front or front to back?
12. I see some people at urinals pee with their pants still around their waistline, should I stop peeing with my pants down at my feet?
13. Is my toothbrush still good after using it for one year?


----------



## dbla (Dec 19, 2016)

i really hope it's your learning disability that you couldn't figure out how to open the back of your own vehicle and it's not a brand new Lexus that your picking up pool pax in


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I usually help with the luggage, if for no other reason than to protect my car. But sometimes the passengers move fast and just do it themselves. I rarely get a tip for helping with the luggage.


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> 11. Am I supposed to wipe from back to front or front to back?


Which is it?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

I treat pax as I would treat a neighbor, with some obvious limitations. It's simple courtesy to help with baggage whether you are paid or not


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

entrep1776 said:


> Which is it?


Idk, that's why I'm asking. Do you know?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

6 reasons why....

1
You really need to do the luggage handling yourself so they don't wreck up your car.

careless people might scuff or scratch the paint being careless loading or unloading the car.

2
Back in the days of the crown vics

there was a certain spot in the trunk if you hit it... JUST RIGHT... it would cause the engine to cut out.

there was a fuel pump shut off switch in the trunk, and people tended to hit just wrong banging luggage around and they would trip it. It only took a second to set back but it's easier to just check it right before closing the trunk.

#3
tips

#4 avoiding a bad rating.

#5 so they can't steal your stuff in the trunk. I caught someone walking off with a tire pump once...

#6 http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/deep-vein-thrombosis/basics/definition/con-20031922

Deep vein thrombosis can also happen if you don't move for a long time, such as after surgery, following an accident, or when you are confined to a hospital or nursing home bed.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I like to help with luggage to protect my property but also because I need an excuse to get out and stretch.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

entrep1776 said:


> fess up. you enjoy reading DR's posts.


I do. I also enjoy commenting on them.


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> Idk, that's why I'm asking. Do you know?


I'm not sure. Pretty confident it's not side to side though.

next up...

Proper use of a bidet?


----------



## prsvshine (Mar 2, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> That's what I've been doing the whole time. The reason is because I didn't know how to automatically open the trunk. But I figured out that all you have to do is unlock all the doors, then press the power door button *and then boom walla. *
> 
> So today I picked up a Lyft pax from the airport. And the airport is crowded. I can't get all the way to the curb, so as she comes I make sure the doors are unlocked and she just puts the luggage in herself but of course says, ''OUCH'' as she struggles to lift her luggage into the trunk.
> 
> Then as I let her out I told her I'd let her get her stuff out. And she got it and bounced. No thank you or anything. And I kept wondering if she was mad that I didn't help her with her luggage.


Were you trying to say "voila"?

Stop posting. Like forever.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> It's up to you really but I do so careless pax don't scratch up my bumper.
> 
> 10. When I stink, should I shower or is it OK to drive?
> 11. Am I supposed to wipe from back to front or front to back?
> ...


14. Will the sun and moon ever collide?
15. How would Uber work in North Korea?
16. Why is the sky blue?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> 15. How would Uber work in North Korea?


Select:










Pool:


----------



## sUBERu2u (Jun 18, 2015)

Why would you not get out? You can keep people from scratching your car, slamming the trunk, gives you a chance to stretch your legs, and you might increase your chance of getting a tip. My Jeep has a push button tailgate open/close which doesnt seem to like being forced open/closed so I always try to do it.


----------



## reaperducer (Apr 23, 2017)

I help people with their luggage because I'm a human being and a member of polite society. I'm not going to hold a grudge against someone because Uber doesn't pay me enough. I'm not Spirit Airlines. 

My car is an extension of my home and my person. If you're a lazy sack of crap and want everyone to know it, then by all means let the passengers heft their own stuff. If you're a better person than that, then this isn't even an issue. 

/Handling luggage is a good reason to stand up and stretch anyway.


----------



## Udrivevegas (Feb 20, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> 14. Will the sun and moon ever collide?
> 15. How would Uber work in North Korea?
> 16. Why is the sky blue?


17. Someone take an hour to give me detailed instructions on how to use my dash cam. (His actual other post. Lol)


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

NO


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

reaperducer said:


> I help people with their luggage because I'm a human being and a member of polite society. I'm not going to hold a grudge against someone because Uber doesn't pay me enough. I'm not Spirit Airlines.
> 
> My car is an extension of my home and my person. If you're a lazy sack of crap and want everyone to know it, then by all means let the passengers heft their own stuff. If you're a better person than that, then this isn't even an issue.
> 
> /Handling luggage is a good reason to stand up and stretch anyway.


 I agree it's part of the job. I have to unlock my trunk to open it so it's a PITA and have to turn my car off. Some people with only a small bag will just put it in the back seat before you get out those are the ones who have no intention of tipping, but at least they don't make you do extra work. but I have only done 2 airports in 5 weeks. 1 with luggage and a tip one without luggage going to pick up a friend and rent a car and no tip. I do expect a tip if I help with luggage especially at the airport.. when I drove for a car service 99% of people would tip if they had luggage and most tipped just for the ride. I had some guy with a walker ask me if I wanted to put it in the trunk I told him no the back seat is fine.. I did get out in case he needed help but he didn't.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

99.91% don't tip...it's exploitation.


----------



## Kater Gator (Dec 25, 2015)

Front to back.


----------



## Boomer1969 (Sep 5, 2015)

entrep1776 said:


> Which is it?


Side to side definitely!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

jp300h said:


> Based on this and many of your previous post, I would like to use my fortune telling powers to predict some future questions/ posts from you.
> Here goes:
> 1) should I put gas in my car if the needle thingie is on the letter e?
> 2) sometimes I get hungry when i drive, should I stop and get food?
> ...


I agree lets talk about something new and refreshing like rating nontippers 1* or aux cords and stopping at mcdonalds.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Should I get out of my car to load Pax luggage?



Udrivevegas said:


> 17. Someone take an hour to give me detailed instructions on how to use my dash cam. (His actual other post. Lol)


18. What if the pax luggage is ticking?


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

I might let them self load but I'm always present during unload. Like hell if a pax is forgetting their damn luggage in my car. Also to make sure they don't help themselves to my jack, jumper cables, breaker bar, spare tire, etc etc.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> I might let them self load but I'm always present during unload. Like hell if a pax is forgetting their damn luggage in my car. Also to make sure they don't help themselves to my jack, jumper cables, breaker bar, spare tire, etc etc.


Lol i would argue that it is highly unlikely that some pax would do this but i guess with the millions of rides finished by now i am sure some crazy incident has happened. Lol

Time to get a trunk cam lol


----------



## LanceDiamond (Apr 4, 2017)

Grahamcracker said:


> It's up to you really but I do so careless pax don't scratch up my bumper.
> 
> 12. I see some people at urinals pee with their pants still around their waistline, should I stop peeing with my pants down at my feet?


I find it best to eliminate this problem by removing all my clothes, folding them neatly and placing them on the sink and then going to the urinal or stall area. If you go into a stall, do make sure to take your valuables with you!

If you're standing naked at the urinal and someone even notices there is stuff sitting on the sink AND is brave enough to try and steal something...well, they get chased by the naked man at the urinal then don't they?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

I expressly *FORBID* customers, valets/bellboys, etc. from loading and unloading.

I've even gotten into obscenity-laden exchanges with hotel employees and threatened them with violence if they touch my car.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Yes you should help unload and load you might get tipped but the biggest reason is so they don't damage your car


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

Anong said:


> I now help them out with luggage because driving 8-12 hours a day takes a toll on your health. I even try to get out and open doors for the pax.
> 
> I've actually been very aggressive with taking their luggage. I end up walking up to their door and hauling the pack. I'm a short man so I keep my seat up high and my muscles swole. I had one air port pax that wanted to feel my gigantic arms. I didn't respond.


Was it a guy that wanted to feel your muscle?? LMAO


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

I can tell who will tip based on their attitude about luggage. Main thing is I keep backpack in trunk and food and I dont want it messed up or taken by mistake so I take control of the trunk and it gets me out of car to stretch. 

I also open door for elderly if they have bags or challenges. If im out of car waiting I will open doors for pax. Small things can set stage for positive ride.

Cash tips have been paying for my coffee all this week. Got $20 tip last week and $5 last night...


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

UberSUV












Trafficat said:


> Select:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dude.Sweet. (Nov 15, 2016)

brendon292 said:


> The number one reason I help passengers with their luggage is so they don't scratch/dent my bumper or slam my trunk.
> 
> I have received a tip on a few occasions for helping but those are pretty rare.


This. I would rather do it then have some spaz who don't give a crap about my car drag is heavy suitcase across my painted bumper.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Adieu said:


> I expressly *FORBID* customers, valets/bellboys, etc. from loading and unloading.
> 
> I've even gotten into obscenity-laden exchanges with hotel employees and threatened them with violence if they touch my car.


I'm the same way. I almost got into a fistfight with a bellboy one night.


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> That's what I've been doing the whole time. The reason is because I didn't know how to automatically open the trunk. But I figured out that all you have to do is unlock all the doors, then press the power door button and then boom walla.
> 
> So today I picked up a Lyft pax from the airport. And the airport is crowded. I can't get all the way to the curb, so as she comes I make sure the doors are unlocked and she just puts the luggage in herself but of course says, ''OUCH'' as she struggles to lift her luggage into the trunk.
> 
> Then as I let her out I told her I'd let her get her stuff out. And she got it and bounced. No thank you or anything. And I kept wondering if she was mad that I didn't help her with her luggage.


I think it's general courtesy to get out and help with luggage. I would feel like a ***** if I didn't get out to help.

Beyond that, do you want a rear bumper that is scratched and dented from pax dragging their luggage cross it? Because not getting out and helping, is how your bumper gets scratched and dented from pax dragging their luggage across it.



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> 6 reasons why....
> 
> 1
> You really need to do the luggage handling yourself so they don't wreck up your car.
> ...


Oh my!! I am howling laughing @ #5!!! That made my f$cking day. Thanks so much man.


----------



## Lelekm (Apr 12, 2017)

Tips, schmips. Who needs 'em? Took a lady's 4 pieces of luggage, stroller, and a heavy trunk out of my van at the airport today while she stood watching and holding her baby. I lined all the pieces up right in front of the outdoor baggage check. Nice smile exchange between us, and then...... No tip. $0. "Not expected or required." Geez. Just cuz we're civil and polite doesn't mean the rider has a clue about courtesy.

I still gave her 5* like I always do. Hope she's not the one that gave me 3*. Hope that was the blind couple cuz I can't blame them! I'm always nice and friendly and have snacks and water (don't even scoff and eye-roll - I have always had that in my car for my 4 kids anyway). Just can't please some folks!


----------



## robsuchan (Jan 31, 2017)

I do, everytime. It's common courtesy. Plus it's an opportunity for someone to hand me a tip. They very rarely do, but sometimes is better than never, right?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

robsuchan said:


> I do, everytime. It's common courtesy. Plus it's an opportunity for someone to hand me a tip. They very rarely do, but sometimes is better than never, right?


Exactly

Just like the lotto you gotta be in it to win it lol


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Yea. I like to make sure they don't steal anything out of my trunk.


----------



## Tysmith95 (Jan 30, 2017)

I like getting up and moving around.


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

Not a chance,you'll never get a tip for doing it


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

DRider85 said:


> That's what I've been doing the whole time. The reason is because I didn't know how to automatically open the trunk. But I figured out that all you have to do is unlock all the doors, then press the power door button and then boom walla.
> 
> So today I picked up a Lyft pax from the airport. And the airport is crowded. I can't get all the way to the curb, so as she comes I make sure the doors are unlocked and she just puts the luggage in herself but of course says, ''OUCH'' as she struggles to lift her luggage into the trunk.
> 
> Then as I let her out I told her I'd let her get her stuff out. And she got it and bounced. No thank you or anything. And I kept wondering if she was mad that I didn't help her with her luggage.


Yeah she was mad, its' normal and courtesy for drivers and taxis to help with luggage ESPECIALLY ladies and elderly.

You haven't been out in the world much, I guess.


----------



## jrich6234 (Mar 27, 2017)

This is a really good question and one all new drivers should be asking.

The answer is yes - you should load their luggage - and here's why:

If you sit in the car and let the passenger load their own luggage, you reinforce the idea that -

We (Uber Drivers) are just a disposable "product" that the passenger will consume and has no responsibility for (i.e.: "my name is 'Uber' and we are not "people" but rather something they "purchased"). 
They will load their luggage and not treat your car or any item in it with respect.
Passengers don't feel the need to tip for self-service (if they have to load their own luggage then why not just order a taxi or take the public transportation to the airport?).
I like to establish from the start that the passenger is entering my personal space - there is no "automatic" right to any part of my car or my property.
Some passengers like to dehumanize me and look at me as something they spent money for - so they slam my car door, jump in the front seat when they are the only one in the car (I especially don't like it when male passengers choose to sit upfront without asking first) or leave their garbage in my car (if the passenger brings it in, they should take it with them).

I have completed more than 1300 rides and not once have I allowed anyone to load their own luggage.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Why do you have a problem with front seat riders? I find these people easier to get along with and less awkward.


----------



## jrich6234 (Mar 27, 2017)

I don't have a problem with front seat riders...I have a problem with people who do not respect me and ask if it is okay to ride in the front seat. Remember, it's still _my car_ regardless of who is in it. I just like it better when passengers ask and not assume. Just like when people refer to me as "Uber" or their "Uber Driver" when speaking to someone about me. I am not an Uber employee and do not wish to be referred to in the third person.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Udrivevegas said:


> 17. Someone take an hour to give me detailed instructions on how to use my dash cam. (His actual other post. Lol)


18. Why does my pee pee get hard when I see a short haired poodle?


----------



## OverTheBarrell (May 7, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> That's what I've been doing the whole time. The reason is because I didn't know how to automatically open the trunk. But I figured out that all you have to do is unlock all the doors, then press the power door button and then boom walla.
> 
> So today I picked up a Lyft pax from the airport. And the airport is crowded. I can't get all the way to the curb, so as she comes I make sure the doors are unlocked and she just puts the luggage in herself but of course says, ''OUCH'' as she struggles to lift her luggage into the trunk.
> 
> Then as I let her out I told her I'd let her get her stuff out. And she got it and bounced. No thank you or anything. And I kept wondering if she was mad that I didn't help her with her luggage.


Well your Uber X or Xl ... she's not paying for chauffeur services... shoot she's not even paying taxi rates!

some ppl ..


----------



## Hoodat (Apr 29, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> That's what I've been doing the whole time. The reason is because I didn't know how to automatically open the trunk. But I figured out that all you have to do is unlock all the doors, then press the power door button and then boom walla.
> 
> So today I picked up a Lyft pax from the airport. And the airport is crowded. I can't get all the way to the curb, so as she comes I make sure the doors are unlocked and she just puts the luggage in herself but of course says, ''OUCH'' as she struggles to lift her luggage into the trunk.
> 
> Then as I let her out I told her I'd let her get her stuff out. And she got it and bounced. No thank you or anything. And I kept wondering if she was mad that I didn't help her with her luggage.


Save your back for a real Job.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

jrich6234 said:


> This is a really good question and one all new drivers should be asking.
> 
> The answer is yes - you should load their luggage - and here's why:
> 
> ...


Yes you should and your reasons is way to much thinking about it.

My reason is simple: common courtesy.

Thats' it.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> My reason is simple: common courtesy.


But what if you don't want to be common? What if I want to be a special snowflake like my pax?


----------



## handiacefailure (Mar 12, 2017)

As a passenger who uses Uber to/from the Airport, I always appreciate it when the driver helps with my bags. If they just pop the trunk it isn't a big deal, but I adjust the tip accordingly. I normally tip $10 between my hotel in Lauderdale and the airport but Monday when I took Uber from my hotel to the airport the driver simply popped the trunk both times and I even had cash out to tip him at the airport. He couldn't speak English and maybe he didn't know I was going to tip him. I had out two fives and figured I'd give him the $10 if he would have gotten my bag out of the trunk but only threw one of the fives on the front passenger seat when I could tell he wasn't getting out of the car and he just looked at the $5 so maybe he isn't use to getting tips and that's why he didn't help with the bag.

I'm more worried about people scratching my trunk. There was one time I didn't carry a passengers luggage to the porch, I picked this couple up and took them to the Amtrak station and they stiffed me. When they came back a few days later I was their driver from the Amtrak station and I recognized them and almost cancelled but I knew they were near my house so I just took it but when we got to their house I popped the trunk and just sit the bags down on the driveway and the husband asked me if I would carry them to inside the front door and I just told him all Uber required was to get him from point A to B and not to handle luggage (seeing he stiffed me on the first trip I knew I wouldn't get a tip that time).

There's also been times when I did grocery store pickups (I don't answer those pings anymore if I recognize the address or cancel upon arrival if I see it's a grocery store) where I picked up passengers who I remembered had stiffed me in the past and I simply open the trunk and end the ride (unless the have something big I'm scared will scratch my car and then I just get the items out and set them on the ground).


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Tihstae said:


> But what if you don't want to be common? What if I want to be a special snowflake like my pax?


Sure, anyone can choose to be a jerk, it's a free country. But, jerks are fairly common too, so you have'nt escaped not being common.


----------



## JBuzz826 (May 12, 2017)

I had a interesting situation the other day when doing my uber thing. So I had this pickup located in town. College graduation is this weekend so it's extremely busy here at Virginia tech. 

Well I arrived at my pickup location and turns out I had to pick up my customer and his family. I of course got out to assist them with loading my customers cap and gown carefully into my vehicle, plus his brothers bookbag and I also opened the door for my customers mother. 

I will say it was definitely the most interesting experience I've had so far driving for uber. The customer and his family were from another country so we all got to share our values and experiences while on the 15 minute trip to the campus. 

I will never forget that experience. I wound up getting a little tip from them as well as a 5 star rating as well.


----------



## command3r (Oct 25, 2015)

I do mostly airport pickups and the only people I help with luggage are elderly and women with oversized luggage. I stay my ass in the car for grown men or women with bags they can easily lift


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

brendon292 said:


> The number one reason I help passengers with their luggage is so they don't scratch/dent my bumper or slam my trunk.
> 
> I have received a tip on a few occasions for helping but those are pretty rare.


Amen


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

A few reasons why I do it for them:

1. I don't want someone busting my topper window trying to unlock it

2. I have a 2" lift on my truck, that extra 2" makes a big difference loading luggage

3. I've had pax try and lift luggage over the tailgate without opening it, that was a $100 scratch repair at the detail shop.

4. Exercise

5. Tips, although the cheapskates are getting even cheaper I've noticed. Airport tips range from $5.00 to $50 depending on the pax. I've had several $10 tips and several $40 tips.


----------



## savagedriver (Feb 13, 2017)

If you value your vehicle, then yes you should always load. Most passengers don't car about scratching up or dinging your vehicle. Most the time they aren't paying attention or are in a hurry to load. Don't expect a tip though. Just peace of mind.


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> That's what I've been doing the whole time. The reason is because I didn't know how to automatically open the trunk. But I figured out that all you have to do is unlock all the doors, then press the power door button and then boom walla.
> 
> So today I picked up a Lyft pax from the airport. And the airport is crowded. I can't get all the way to the curb, so as she comes I make sure the doors are unlocked and she just puts the luggage in herself but of course says, ''OUCH'' as she struggles to lift her luggage into the trunk.
> 
> Then as I let her out I told her I'd let her get her stuff out. And she got it and bounced. No thank you or anything. And I kept wondering if she was mad that I didn't help her with her luggage.


For the price they pay and the service they get they have no problem with handling their own luggage...the key is to be nice once the ride starts and ends that way they won't think your a ahold----each situation is different if want to make things happen smoothly and quickly at the airport then sometimes I just help with the luggage...also if I'm in a good mood I also help and sometimes they just pop it in the trunk themselves I usually always get out and make sure everything is secure etc plus don't like people slamming my trunk..


----------



## aJoe (May 17, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> That's what I've been doing the whole time. The reason is because I didn't know how to automatically open the trunk. But I figured out that all you have to do is unlock all the doors, then press the power door button and then boom walla.
> 
> So today I picked up a Lyft pax from the airport. And the airport is crowded. I can't get all the way to the curb, so as she comes I make sure the doors are unlocked and she just puts the luggage in herself but of course says, ''OUCH'' as she struggles to lift her luggage into the trunk.
> 
> Then as I let her out I told her I'd let her get her stuff out. And she got it and bounced. No thank you or anything. And I kept wondering if she was mad that I didn't help her with her luggage.


Yes help them with their luggage and if they don't tip look at them like they are crazy or you are.


----------



## handiacefailure (Mar 12, 2017)

aJoe said:


> Yes help them with their luggage and if they don't tip look at them like they are crazy or you are.


Or if you don't think they'll tip and you're worried about them damaging your car do what I do and simply remove the luggage/groceries/etc from the trunk and sit it down beside the car. I refuse to carry groceries, luggage etc for a passenger I know won't tip


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

I dont help with shi, im driving you to and from your destination lol, especially the snotty passengers. ubers whole point is i can b lazy and make money haha. Idc aboutna rating im 4.8 so thats cool with me.

When i started i thought being all nice would help...doesnt...i get profiled as a young black male so I give service as good as my passengers. Except yesterday two snooty chicks left groceries and i told them and she looked stupid, she then wanted to chat....since i do something nice her perception changes, pre-judge much? Hah nah, pulled off ✌


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Last fall my wife and I took Uber to the airport, the driver, a fellow member on here, loaded my luggage for me, he got a $10 tip at the airport. When we came home, we used Lyft, the guy opened the back of his SUV but didn't touch the luggage, he got a $5.00 tip. I tip accordingly.


----------

